# Water changes, how do YOU do it??



## gmoses (Dec 4, 2008)

When i read these posts and i hear about people doing 40% 50% even 75% water changes regularly i have to wonder to myself how are you doing these changes. Because obviously my method of using 5 gallon bucjets would be quite tedious doing that every week with 30 or 50 gallons. So what are your techniques or suplies you use to do changes? I am getting alarger tank and would love to do this more efficiently. Please let me know what the best and easiest way to do a water change is...From teh vacuuming to the refilling.
Thank you


----------



## scrivz (Dec 2, 2008)

I use a python and it works great. I've heard the other brands version of the python are just as good but haven't used them personally. It's essentially and indoor hose that hooks up to a sink and uses the venturi principal and running tap water to create suction in the hose to start the siphon. Once the siphon has started (as long as gravity is in your favor) it is essentially like a very long gravel vac that empties into your sink. The hose can also be run out the door to water your garden (you can suck on the hose to start it as well).

To refill, you spin a little part of the faucet attachment and turn the tap on, and water flows through it like a hose. Before you refill, just add your dechlorinator directly to the tank. Match temperature, as well.

This works great for my 75g. I'm able to drain the water down to the point that my oscar has to lay somewhat on his side before refilling, which I'd estimate is around an 80% water change. If I were still doing the bucket brigade I wouldn't be able to do this.

Nothing gets your nitrates down like BIG water changes. :thumb:


----------



## Lindsey Dindsey (Jul 14, 2004)

I do the same thing. Use a tube going outside to my yard to empty and the python connected to the sink to refill. SO much easier than buckets.


----------



## BumbleFish (Oct 2, 2002)

I also use a Python out the window and refill with it from the tap.

I have been thinking of hooking an electric pump to the Python instead of siphoning out the window since as it get colder out, I might create an ice hazzard out there. Then again, I've been siphoning out the window for 10 years...

I used to use 5g buckets, then I used a 55g tank to pretreat the water. That was before I moved and there was a lot of metal sediment in my last apartment. In the building I am in now, the tap comes clear and warm so it's much easier, to say the least!

I would not keep an aquarium at all if I couldn't use a Python or similar hoses... I premix buffer in a bottle and add it while the tank fills. (Buffer is just sodium bicarb and epsom salt.) I breed Alto Calvus, L leleupi, syno petricola and others and this has worked just fine for me.


----------



## maddyfish (Jul 23, 2004)

I have a garden hose that I run downstairs to the house drain, I vacuum at the same time.
I drain my tanks down until the fishs' backs are barely covered with water. Then I dose with dechlorinator and refill with a hose from the sink with temperature adjusted water.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Bottom line is you need a hose. Any tank larger than 30 gallons should use a hose/python method.
My tank is in the basement so I can't use a python thanks to gravity.
I just use a garden hose. I put the end of the hose in the drain next to the water heater and put the other end against my powerhead to start the syphon.
I drain down about 75%. 
Then run the hose upstairs to the laundry room (no sink in the basement YET  ).
Refill the tank after the water runs through the in-line filter. I skip the dechlor. I also add a little bit of buffer at this point.

When the tank was upstairs I used to water the grass and plants as well.  
Be careful bumblebee, get a slippery when wet sign  .


----------



## gmoses (Dec 4, 2008)

looks like a hose is the answer...i will now see where i can find one...my tanbk is 25 feet from the sink so i think it will just make it.... thank you all for your help...


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

The only way to fly with large tanks is to siphon water out the door or window, then go from the faucet (or pump from the sink) back to the tank.

I don't trust garden hoses... just flexible tubing rated for drinking water.

Don't forget your favorite water conditioner. 

-Ryan


----------



## JeffreyL (May 31, 2006)

I siphon waste water to a bathtub or shower stall, depending on which floor. If there is a chance of sucking up fry, shrimp, sand, etc that I don't want going down the drain, the end of the hose goes into a bucket to catch the whatever. On small tanks where I might only take out 3 gallons or so, then I usualy still siphon into a bucket.

You can get potable water hose with garden hose fittings on the ends. Just look for the white (usually) hose used for filling RV water tanks. Even Lowes carries them. I like this type over vinyl tubing because it has a much higher pressure rating. At house line pressures, the vinyl tubing would _swell_ just a bit.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 28, 2005)

I built a U shaped piece out of 1/2" PVC (two ells together and two pieces of straight pipe) hooked a hose to one side of it and run the hose out the door. Just hang the U on the tank and suck start the siphon. I cut the inside piece to my siphon down level and never have to worry about forgetting and sucking my tank dry. Refill with hose from sink.
Don't glue the outside piece and you can pull it from the ell and use as a vac.


----------



## tmcbride67 (Jul 6, 2007)

I siphon/gravel vac the old water out of the tank into a garbage can I place next to the tank. I then rince out my filter media in this. Once that is done, I use a water pump connected to a hose to pump the water out of the garbage can into the drain. While that is draining, I fill a second garbage can full of clean water/buffer/dechlor. About the time the first garbage can is drained, the second one is filled. I then take the water pump out of the dirty garbage can and put it into the clean one and pump the clean water into the tank.

I use a regular garden hose to pump the dirty water to the drain and use a potable water hose to pump the clean water into the tank.

If I am just doing a water change without cleaning the substrate or the filters, I put the water pump right into the tank and pump the old water directly into the drain, skipping using the first garbage can.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i am trying to find, but having hard time finding a pic of it, but i only use a part of the python cleaning tool... the part that hooks up to your faucet, or laundry tub, and then i jsut use a garden hose for vacuuming... much cheaper, especially if you have to run like 20-30 foot of hose like me... i can buy accessories from big box stores like petsmart for under $10... garden hose for a 50' was pretty cheap also... makes maintainance alot easier with the attachment for the faucet... 
i would invest in one right away... your back will thank you for it.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 28, 2005)

You mean this piece? I have this on my kitchen sink and just leave it on there. You can hook a hose directly to the faucet. Get the brass it will last a long time.

http://www.amazon.com/Python-No-Spill-Clean-Brass-Adapter/dp/B000255NX2/ref=pd_bxgy_hg_img_c


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

no, not that, but you did find what i WAS looking for...

this is what i have:









i just put it on when i do WC, and when i am done it jsut unscrews and just store it somewhere when not in use...
i think it is great, and again, i just use a garden hose, works out very well...


----------



## gmoses (Dec 4, 2008)

is it safe to use a hose.. no chemicals or anything from the plastic...cuz money is tight and a hose is much cheaper...
where did you find that piece...would a home depot have it or a pet store or do i need to shop online


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

some people say that garden hoses are not that good to use, but i have been using mine for a few years now, and i have yet to find any problems with it... maybe someone else could explain why you shouldn't use one, but i will continue to use mine...

i beleive i bought that green attachment at like a petsmart or petco... i would say a home depot will not sell it, i would check with a local pet store by you first, and then go from there... and if you are iffy with a garden hose, then use the clear plastic tubing for fish, but like i said, i have had any affects, that i know of anyway, for years, and i would be willing to bet that i am not the only one to use garden hoses... hopefully someone will come on and say you can or can't use them, and if you can which ones to look for and what to stay away from...


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Many people use a regular hose. The minority of people say they choose not to risk it but the common hose does work.

No risk in my eyes. I have used the same garden hose for years. 
Any place that sells hoses like Home Depot, Lowes, Wal-Mart, K-Mart, Target, or any hardware store. 
I like to spend my money with locally owned businesses so I would go with a neighborhood hardware store. You can probably get everything you need there including fittings for the sink.

If you want that attachment just look for a water bed refill attachment or valve, I forget what they call it now. :? 
I usually see them in the color blue, sorry not green.  
I remember mine was 2 or 3 bones.


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

Add another member to the plain ol' garden hose club. I use the same one every time just to avoid possible issues with the outdoor hoses. I drain it every time to prevent poss issues with stale water sitting in the hose for a week.

I have the python adapter, but don't use it anymore. All I do is hook the hose directly to the faucet, turn the water on to evacuate the air from the hose, kink the hose, and unhook from the faucet. As long as the sink/drain is downhill from the tank, it siphons just fine. Easy, and super cheap. Can be used as a gravel vac as well, but doesn't work so great on sand because the siphon is too strong.


----------



## maddyfish (Jul 23, 2004)

I don't even have an adapter for my sink, I just unscrew the aerator from the end of the faucet, then shove my hose over the end. Works well.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

I use a normal hose too. The only hose I would avoid are the ones treated for anti-mould/mildew .


----------



## jboogerfinger (Apr 16, 2005)

I use my Python... :lol: I run it from my bedroom bathroom around a corner or two to my tank. I use it to remove and add water. Works great.


----------



## Ed_209 (Dec 22, 2004)

I use a python as well.
First I use a 6 foot hose to suck out the substrate into a couple of buckets.Rinse it and dump it back in the tank.(It's that black 3M colorquartz)
Then I use the python to suck out 25% of the water.
Change the flow on the python,match the temperature and fill my mixing barrel.
I use a 45 gallon rubbermaid BRUTE.(The cheaper ones crack on the bottom)
I have a pump in there and a heater.I add 4.5ml of Prime.A syringe works perfect.
For some tanks I add the homemade cichlid buffer recipe I found here in these forums.
I let it mix for 20 minutes and pump it into the tank.
I breed Alto.calvus and this method prevents many losses.
The fish don't show any change in behavior.
I know,I used to add Prime to the tank and add water straight from the tap.The fish always had some bad reaction.Gasp...,lay on the bottom for a couple of hours...


----------



## Steve St.Laurent (Oct 2, 2008)

First I shut off my sump pump and my canister filter and let the water trickle down into the sump. Then I use my python to vacuum the surface of the substrate (Eco complete cichlid sand) using a 5/8" hard plastic tube instead of the regular python syphon (using the big syphon sucks up too much sand) - I take 25 gallons of water out of the tank (~100 gallons total in the system). Then I turn the sump on and pump as much water out of the sump and into the tank as I can and then I shut the sump pump off again. Next I use my python to fill the sump (matching the temp of course). As I'm filling the sump I add the prime to the sump as well and also add my cichlid salts in the sump (stagger these through the fill time - 2 cap fulls of prime and 5 tsp of cichlid salts). When it gets near the top I turn it on and let it pump the water into the tank. I usually have to turn the sump off twice to let it fill back up. This mixes it up pretty good and having the prime in the sump and filling there should let the water going into the tank be completely chlorine free. Works pretty good. I do this weekly.

Once a month I pull all the rock work (140 lbs of holey rock) out and vacuum up the surface of the substrate and then stir the sand and let the detritus settle again and vacuum that up.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I use a 25â€™ clear vinyl hose to siphon water out of my tank and into my gardenâ€¦

That hose has a fitting on one end and I have a (removable) fitting for my kitchen sink so I can refill straight from the tap. I add dechlorinator to the tank as I refill.

Making my own version of a Python cost about half as much as buying one of the same length. Also my version allows me to use the old tank water for plants. With the dry summers weâ€™ve been having itâ€™s a shame to waste that much water, plus it is full of nutrients which any plant will appreciate.

I change 400~500 gallons a week this wayâ€¦


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

The Flexon garden hose I have says to not drink water from it. That is good enough reason not to use the hose for fish tank supply. I believe the problem is the plasticisers they use to make the vinyl soft; they are known to be toxins. I use clear vinyl, but would use a white RV hose for potable water if I didn't have the food grade clear Tygon.
My cold water comes through a cannister water filter with carbon cartridge, and I add home made dechlor since the chlorine levels are so high.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

BillD brings up a good point. The most important thing is to read the labels on any equipment you plan to use.
I know exactly which garden hose you are referring to BillD. The lining on the inside of the hose contains a chemical that prevents molding.
I just bought one yesterday so that warning is still fresh in my head.
If anyone doesn't like the idea of a garden hose but likes the concept of the python there is an article in the library on making your own python style gravel vacuum.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_python.php
Just swap out the garden hose for some clear tubing or find a hose without the added anti-molding chemical.


----------



## Taddpole (Nov 26, 2008)

So if you connect a hose straight to the sink and run water that way, how do you make sure the temp is correct? I am probably too picky about stuff like that.


----------



## gherlevi (Dec 16, 2004)

I too belong to the crowd of running a hose straight from tap to tank. I bought a 40 ft. clear tubing. To drain, I run the hose from the tank, through a preexisting hole in the first floor (!! left from a radiator that was removed), into the basement and into the drain. To fill, I pull the hose up, connect to a 2nd floor bathroom faucet, and fill 'er up.

I've got a 125 gallon tank, so there's room for error. For temp concerns, I run the hot water first, then get a sense of an approx. temp. I start running water, dump the dechlor into the tank, and stick my hand under water to see if the temp is close. It usually is. If I need to adjust, I casually walk upstairs and tweak the faucet temp!

Man, I sure don't miss lugging buckets...


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Taddpole said:


> So if you connect a hose straight to the sink and run water that way, how do you make sure the temp is correct? I am probably too picky about stuff like that.


Run the water for a minute or two to allow consistency... then adjust to the right temperature either feeling the water with your hand or for the the picky people use a standard thermometer... once the water is at the right temp attach the hose and fill'er up.

I have marked the knob on my kitchen sink to the point it gives me 80*F water, so I put it at that point and just wait for the temp to balance.

If following my suggestion keep in mind you may need to bump it up a little in the winter or down a little in the summer (as the temp of the water coming into your house may be slightly different). Also if someone has recently taken a shower, ran the clothes washer or dishwasher, additional adjustments may be necessary.

If doing massive water changes you will also want to monitor the water coming out of the hose, since as the hot water tank starts to empty the temp will drop. When this happens I usually turn the water off and give the hot water tank 20~30 minutes to warm back up before proceeding. If I'm almost done I simply bump it up and finish.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I have a stickon LCD thermometer on the delivery pipe coming from the taps. I adjust the temp there. However, it must be monitored as the washer in the hot tap swells, so the temp will drop after a time. The end of the supply line has a PVC gooseneck terminated in a tee. This allows for quick filling because the water is expelled side ways.


----------



## Norse76 (Jul 20, 2008)

It seems I do like the majority. I also use the Python, no mess no fuss. :thumb:


----------



## gherlevi (Dec 16, 2004)

> I have a stickon LCD thermometer on the delivery pipe coming from the taps. I adjust the temp there.


VERY clever. I like that idea... good thinking.


----------



## Chris Lomax (Feb 8, 2004)

I run a Python out to the yard, and use a hose bib to start the suction. Once I have flow, is disconnect it and let it run into a drain. I use an adaptor to hook up to my kitchen sink, and move the python into the kitchen after draining approx. 30% of the water from each of my tanks, a 125 and a 90. I still syphon into a 5 gal. bucket to clean the sand, as it is quicker and works better than the Python for cleaning. I add Amquel+, Stress-coat and Cichlid Buffer from a measuring cup directly into the tanks while they are re-filling.

I used to use 5 gal. buckets to drain and re-fill. I like using the Python cause I can take care of other chores, such as cleaning filters and such while the tanks/drain and refill.


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

I use a long python (a garden hose would work just as well). I start the syphon, and just drain out the window, or the front door, whichever flowers need the most water. I do collect a 5 gallon bucket of tank water to rinse out filter media when cleaning filters. 
I refill with the garden hose, fitted with an on/off valve I bought at home depot, to keep from having to run outside and back in to turn it on and off. Have never had a problem with using a regular garden hose, ever. 
I just dose the tank with Prime prior to refilling. I live in a warm climate now, and the outside facet temp is usually fine. If the water was too cold, you can just use the connector and
attach the hose to the kitchen facet and adjust the water temperature. This method always seemed to leak at the connection, no matter how carefully I connected everything, and often I had water all over my kitchen! I now have the garden hose method down to a science. I can have one tank refilling while the next one is draining. 
I have several large tanks, and I know if I didn't do it this way, water changes would really be a chore, and not done as often.


----------



## huff442 (Oct 26, 2006)

I don't do water changes anymore. For about $20, I bought some 3/4" PVC and a refrigerator ice maker kit. I drilled a hole in the side of one of my sumps for a 3/4" PVC bulkhead, which exits through a hole in the floor under my tank, to a floor drain in the basement. The ice maker kit is hooked up to a water line in my basement. The other end is in the top of my sump with a 0.5gph drip emitter on it. My water has never looked better! On my 215g tank, it changes out roughly 40% of my water a week. And since i'm only cycling 0.5gph, chlorine isn't a concern. I've been running this setup for months, and the chlorine tests are always Zero.


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

huff442 said:


> I don't do water changes anymore. For about $20, I bought some 3/4" PVC and a refrigerator ice maker kit. I drilled a hole in the side of one of my sumps for a 3/4" PVC bulkhead, which exits through a hole in the floor under my tank, to a floor drain in the basement. The ice maker kit is hooked up to a water line in my basement. The other end is in the top of my sump with a 0.5gph drip emitter on it. My water has never looked better! On my 215g tank, it changes out roughly 40% of my water a week. And since i'm only cycling 0.5gph, chlorine isn't a concern. I've been running this setup for months, and the chlorine tests are always Zero.


ever vacum your tank then??


----------



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

Garden hose club here although I do use a rubber one though. The way I do my changes is to hook a sphon hose to one end of the tank for daining. In the summer I drain to the yard in winter to the lundry sink in basement. The elbow to the tank in made with 3/4 pvc pipe fittings with a ball valve about 6 foot fron the elbow on the hose, once the syphon is started the valve can shut it off and there is no need to restart it. For replenishing the water i use a hose from the kitchen sink to two 28 galon garbage cans (new bought for the job) where I can dechlorinate and treat accordingly, then use a submerable pump to pump into the tanks. I have 3 tanks that I change the water in at the same time and they are all treated slightly different. The garbage pails allow me to do this. I have 2 HOB filters and 2 internal filters along with the sump and I don't want to shut everything down a refire it up everytime I do a water change so aside from the sump I leave everything running and siphon out about 20 to 25 gallons (enough that the other filters are stil running) and then pump in the fresh treated water and repeat. I realize that this isn't as effective as a full remove and replace of your water but I have compensated with doing 50 to 60% of the water every week and reduces stress from water that is out of parameters as its a slower transfer and not a whole dump of "strange" water. Best thing is it has basically turned into turning 2 valves to do a water change for 3 tanks and a change out of about 150 gallons in about an hour and a half.

Short of it better than buckets lol


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

huff442 said:


> I don't do water changes anymore. For about $20, I bought some 3/4" PVC and a refrigerator ice maker kit. I drilled a hole in the side of one of my sumps for a 3/4" PVC bulkhead, which exits through a hole in the floor under my tank, to a floor drain in the basement. The ice maker kit is hooked up to a water line in my basement. The other end is in the top of my sump with a 0.5gph drip emitter on it. My water has never looked better! On my 215g tank, it changes out roughly 40% of my water a week. And since i'm only cycling 0.5gph, chlorine isn't a concern. I've been running this setup for months, and the chlorine tests are always Zero.


I've thought about doing this. 
1. Do you know if your water has chloramines? Would that be an issue with a drip change?
2. Have you calculated how much, if at all, this adds to your utility costs?
3. Can you show pictures of the items and how they all hook up?

As for cleaning the water, I'm not sure what s/he does, but I have excellent water movement in my tank with a Hydor. That, coupled with sand, means debris rarely is on the floor so changing the water removes the waste. The little that is there can be cleaned in a few minutes a week rather than dealing with lengthy water changes.


----------



## eddy (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a 125,72,46,20, and I have been doing the bucket treatment :-? . I do have a python though I was just afraid to add untreated water. I am going to start filling with the python so you guys are saying you add the treatment before the water?while putting the water in? or after you put the water in?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> I am going to start filling with the python so you guys are saying you add the treatment before the water?while putting the water in? or after you put the water in?


I add before if I remember, if not, then after. Try a small change first. Some, like myself, just seem to have more fish friendly tap water than others.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

I use a Python fully right now. I would not have gotten back into and stayed in the hobby if I used the bucket method! I bought a python 3 years ago and now I'm up to 8 tanks! I drain into my utility sink in the basement.

But because I just added a 180 gal tank, this method is too slow for me now for draining. So I'm going to buy some hose and attach a pump I have just sitting around for draining. That will speed things up.

I also have a FX5 on one of the tanks in a location that will enable me to have a hose ran permenently from tank to drain. My paln for this tank is to put the extra hose quick disconect on the output end of the filter and let my canister do the draining for me.

When I vac I will continue to use the python.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

I have 3 very large tanks. I use a pump to pump the water outside. I use a garden hose connected to the faucet to refill.


----------

